# Mac converts to general



## sblanchard (Apr 20, 2010)

Pt had two procedures done in the same setting one was done under mac and them second was done under general. I do bill all the procedures under general?


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Apr 20, 2010)

*MAC to general*

Assuming that both procedures were done during the same anesthesia session (not one done in the am, one in the pm, etc) then you would bill as general when it converts like that.

Hope this helps.

Kellie


----------

